# How to upload Lean Mac's video



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I found the 2000 Natl Open Video with a couple of legends running blinds. 2 times NAFC Candlewoods Bit of Bunny and 2 times NAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac. 

Without a doubt the only video ever filmed at a National in actual competition from the blind planter's point of view. 

The video is on a dvd, transferred from Super 8 tape. 

I need to know from you experts how to get it from the dvd to this site or online site where it can be accessed.

And yes, it's copyrighted.

TW


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't Know, but hopefully someone does !!!!!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Ken Bora has made sample training tapes and put the video with the link to the location on youtube and might br the best bet.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Tim West said:


> I found the 2000 Natl Open Video with a couple of legends running blinds. 2 times NAFC Candlewoods Bit of Bunny and 2 times NAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac.
> 
> Without a doubt the only video ever filmed at a National in actual competition from the blind planter's point of view.
> 
> ...


You'll need to "rip" the dvd onto your computer, then upload it to a website. 

There are a number of programs that will rip the dvd. Do a google search on "free dvd ripper"

Not sure I understand the copywritten aspect. Who owns the copyright? If you own it (the copyright) and put it in the public domain, doesn't that void the copyright?

Jeff


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Tim West said:


> II need to know from you experts how to get it from the dvd to this site or online site where it can be accessed.



Tim, PM me with a phone number and we can talk about it. This is a pretty simple process if you have the right tools.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> Not sure I understand the copywritten aspect. Who owns the copyright? If you own it (the copyright) and put it in the public domain, doesn't that void the copyright?
> 
> Jeff


Creative works are owned by the creator whether or not they are published and whether or not they include a copyright notice. Rights can only be transferred or placed in the public domain by written agreement. The only potential issue would be if the national clubs claim exclusive licensing rights for images taken during a national competition.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Creative works are owned by the creator whether or not they are published and whether or not they include a copyright notice. Rights can only be transferred or placed in the public domain by written agreement. The only potential issue would be if the national clubs claim exclusive licensing rights for images taken during a national competition.


So I can upload my copywritten creation to YouTube without losing ownership? 

I hadn't thought about the National Club claiming exclusive rights. Wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

All I can say is I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Well, I'm not wanting to make any money off of this, I just don't want it being put on everybody's website or used without my permission for things I wouldn't approve.

In any event, it will have to wait until tonight because I left it at home.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Can we please stop talking about losing video and copyrights and so on before we scare Tim off from posting them? I want to see them too.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

MRGD said:


> Can we please stop talking about losing video and copyrights and so on before we scare Tim off from posting them? I want to see them too.


Me too -- I'd love to Maxx run -- only seen him on Lardy's Total Marking DVD


----------



## flblackdog (Jan 15, 2008)

Tim West, PM sent.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Hey Tim, did you ever get that video up loaded? I am interested in seeing this video clip.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I downloaded the program to Rip it to the computer but the instructions pretty much suck, so I'm still working on it.

I think I'll take it into work at the TV station. Surely they can make it happen.


----------



## johnp (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey Tim if you want me to walk you through it step by step with software that you can download shoot me a PM I will be happy to help you get it sorted out. I'll even help you get it uploaded if need be.

John


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Any luck yet Tim with the Maxx video?


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any luck ????


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

For those of you Jonesing for some Lean Mac video, I have a thought:

I have been pleased to get to review the Lardy "Total Retriever Marking - Advanced" portion and get to see Maxx. In about a 5 minute span, I get to watch Mike or Dave handle three of my pup's four grandparents:

Maxx (Lean Mac), Abe, and "Bebe" (Candlewoods Gotta Be Good)...

This has nothing to do with Tim's video, but it is neat to get to see Mike and Dave run these guys. I can see where my boy's curly tail likely came from.  (And it is not Maxx)

Chris


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Obvious brag post!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Call it what you want. 

It is really a pleasure to get to see top-notch training instruction by one of the game's finest, and at the same time, watch your pup's pedigree performing in a training series, preserved on tape.

There's a long left-hand retired memory bird that Abe spanks. It is pretty amazing.

Like I said, if you are hungry for some Lean Mac video, you may have it in your DVD/VHS collection.

Chris


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Just needling you a little Chris.

It's actually very cool that you're able to see your pups family tree at work!

Have you seen any trait similarities between one or more of them and your dog?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Rick_C said:


> Just needling you a little Chris.
> 
> It's actually very cool that you're able to see your pups family tree at work!
> 
> Have you seen any trait similarities between one or more of them and your dog?


 
Oh yes, absolutely. The color is an absolute match! 

If I can get a fraction of the performance and level of training, I'll be thrilled.

He got Abe's tail. I had a judge at a derby tell me that before I realized Abe was in the video....she was right!

Chris


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Chris I love watching that DVD too -- great to see Lean Mac (my Maxx's grandsire) and Abe (his greatgrandsire) perform -- then I like Mike's collar conditioning DVD too since it has Maxx's sire Click as the star


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> For those of you Jonesing for some Lean Mac video, I have a thought:
> 
> I have been pleased to get to review the Lardy "Total Retriever Marking - Advanced" portion and get to see Maxx. In about a 5 minute span, I get to watch Mike or Dave handle three of my pup's four grandparents:
> 
> ...


Chris

Is this a new one coming out?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Slide,

It has been out for about a decade, or so. It is not new.

Still a good video to have.

Chris


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Slide,
> 
> It has been out for about a decade, or so. It is not new.
> 
> ...


I just thought when you said "Advanced" it might be a new one coming out...sorry. I am getting his series as of today. Thanks


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

Chris,I think "curly tail" has been reserved for Mallards,you may have to "come out" and start calling it "gay tail"

Not that I have anything against gay tails.(lol)

Regards Bryan.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I'm getting closer. I was able to edit the video and add titles. Trouble is, my wifes computer where the file is messed up and is too slow to upload it. Tried several times with You Tube and it never happened. So, now I need to move it to my laptop I suppose and try on my work connection.

I hope you all aren't too fired up about this. Its still just two dogs running a land blind.

Help is appreciated. File is 76.6 mb and over five minutes long. It should load into You Tube but I can't get it to happen due to the insanely slow speed of the computer

Tim


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Good project for a cold miserable rainy day in February for sure...my road is flooded..


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

Tim West said:


> I'm getting closer. I was able to edit the video and add titles. Trouble is, my wifes computer where the file is messed up and is too slow to upload it. Tried several times with You Tube and it never happened. So, now I need to move it to my laptop I suppose and try on my work connection.
> 
> I hope you all aren't too fired up about this. Its still just two dogs running a land blind.
> 
> ...


Tim,your efforts are muchly appreciated.

And that's like the saying "It's just a double"

Anxiously waiting Bryan.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Tim -- certainly appreciate your efforts -- obviously this is "much anticipated" video


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Tim West said:


> I'm getting closer. I was able to edit the video and add titles. Trouble is, my wifes computer where the file is messed up and is too slow to upload it. Tried several times with You Tube and it never happened. So, now I need to move it to my laptop I suppose and try on my work connection.
> 
> I hope you all aren't too fired up about this. Its still just two dogs running a land blind.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think processor speed would have much to do with upload speed. It might be a file type problem. Good luck! I'm really pulling for you!!!


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

I am also anxiously awaiting the video. He is a great grandpa to my girl Sophie (see avatar).


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

This video took most of the night to upload. Still don't know if it will work right. When I tried to play it from You Tube it was painfully slow. Hope it's my computer.

Anyway, here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPgpDcoeNk8

Tim


----------



## buckeyegundogs (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Tim, enjoyed it !!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for your time and effort Tim! Not slow on my end.

Aaron


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Tim


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim,

Your efforts are much appreciated! We had fun watching it here at the breakfast table!

Chris


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Tim!!!!!!


----------



## D1 (Mar 17, 2004)

thanks tim I enjoyed it as well


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Tim, that was a pretty cool video.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have dial up at home so I'm not even going to attempt to watch it today. But I have forwarded the link onto my work email as we have high speed internet at work - finally a reason to look forward to work on a Monday morning!!;-)

Andy


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Tim! That was pretty cool!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey thanks for that! It played just fine here, and I even reran it so my dog could watch Grandpa go!


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

Also thank you very much for this video. It was impressive to watch


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Appreciate all your efforts. Great job and enjoyed the view.

Tim


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Tim. I've seen the Lardy tapes, but it's always cool to see the Man in action. Me and Cane and Stormy appreciate your efforts.


----------



## TRC (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks, Bunny and the Man, Can't beat that.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Tim!!!!

Did any of the dogs carry the water on the initial cast?

Bubba


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Tim - Video worked great here.
________
BREVIS


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Tim -- really appreciate the video -- and the work you did to make it available to all of us -- thanks again


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Tim, I thoroughly enjoyed watching that. One never gets tired of watching the "great dogs" work. 

/Paul


----------



## johnp (Sep 9, 2005)

Cool video thanks,

John


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Tim for the video.


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Was this Tuesday of the National? Looks like it from this link. Here is a link for info on the test. And thanks BTW!!!!

http://www.working-retriever.com/00nrc/tues3.html


----------



## DuckManiac (May 10, 2004)

Thanks, Tim, great video.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

It has been over seven years since I sat in that brushed blind and planted the birds. I do remember how fortunate that we got to sit where we could see everything happening. The rest of the National the blind planters were out of sight.

I don't remember much about the work other than it was overall pretty good. I think a few dogs lined into the water, but it was a pretty good distance! The report said nine were dropped, and I think they pretty much butchered things up or were so weak after the third that they got dropped. (the third was an a--kicker). I also have video of Rebel double handling and Dennis Voight and Quick picking up, both in the third. It was tough!

I thought I had filmed a number of dogs, but after seeing the tape I remember that I was about out of battery power and I saved it for Bunny and Maxx. I wish I would have had more batteries.

The same tape also had video's of my foundation bitch West's Dot "E" (Dottie) doing a double and me running a blind with my young Derby Dog Archie (Dottie's son) at Mike Lardy's Advanced Workshop. I also have him running a series in a Derby which I had completely forgot about. Both are now deceased, and when I was watching it I was so thankful that I had these wonderful animals on film!

TAPE YOUR DOGS! They are not here very long and when you see them again you will appreciate them all the more. The next trial, take your video camera and have somebody film you running. (Heaven's knows we all have the time!) You will be glad you did.

Glad everybody has enjoyed the show....


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

That was great to watch, Thank you so much for sharing.

lesa c


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Tim,
Thanks for your hard work, and effort to make that available for all of us to watch.
Really Cool!


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

I was watching this with my dog at my side. Wayne blew the SIT whistle and my Dog jumped up off the bed and looked at me like WHAT!? I was sleeping. Did I miss a RETRIEVE. Throw it agin I'll Get it. I PROMISE.....


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

On this day, the 18th of February, 2008 it is of some significance to me to have the pleasure to have watched this video of two great dogs, one being Ebonstar Lean Mac. Thank you Tim West


----------



## maukster (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Tim! I have a Lean Mac grandson, it was awesome to see that video. I see lots of resemblence!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks Tim,

I'm working with a Lean Mac granddaughter and I also have Lardy's dvd showing Maxx working. I thoroughly enjoyed the video, thanks for all the effort to post it.


----------



## xqwerty13x (Nov 12, 2007)

great vid ....


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

It's neat to finally see Lean Mac in action.


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

Really appreciate your efforts with this - and for sharing it! Awesome is the word.

Kev


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I just wish I had charged my camera batteries. I knew I only had limited juice so I saved them for Max and Bunny. Other fabulous dogs that ran that blind were too numerous to mention, but among them would have been Shooter, Hattie McBunn, Prize (the winner that year), and other now legendary retrievers.

There is also another thread you might want to check out where I posted some pics of Lean Mac that I took with a telescoping lense at Lardy's workshop in 2000. They are some pretty cool pictures....


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I can see where my boy's curly tail likely came from.  (And it is not Maxx)
> 
> Chris


Chris, I'm not so sure Abe passed a curly tail as much as Maxx did. I'll have to ask Mary. My Abe bitches have straight tails. Trog can maybe comment since he has bred Joe to many Abe bitches. I kind of yearn for nice tails so I pay attention, but if the dog has the talent the tail fetish goes out the window.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Tim,

It was great to see those dogs run the blind. Great work and what a thrill to see it live. Thanks for having the presence of mind to even bring the video camera. 

You are right about taking video of your dogs. My wife took a video of my hunting dog and we still watch it over and over again. Need to bring out the camera more often.

Loren


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks, Tim! That was great. It was nice that you shot some video from the line after to give us the perspective from that vantage point as well! Nice job.

Sue


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks Tim for posting that.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Tim,

Thank you so much for taking time to do this!! Ann


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Tim West said:


> I hope you all aren't too fired up about this. Its still just two dogs running a land blind.
> 
> Tim


Thanks again Tim for uploading this. It his one of my favorites. 

Saying its just two dogs running a land blind is like saying its just Pam Anderson and Carmen Electra in a hottub yelling ******** Rule get in here......


/Paul


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh Tim, What a pleasure to finally get to see the Amazing Maxx run! He was the sire for 2 of my girls and it amazing how much he stamped them in appearance. Thanks again.


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool to see Lean Mac, my girls great grandaddy, run a blind


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Chris, I'm not so sure Abe passed a curly tail as much as Maxx did. I'll have to ask Mary. My Abe bitches have straight tails. Trog can maybe comment since he has bred Joe to many Abe bitches. I kind of yearn for nice tails so I pay attention, but if the dog has the talent the tail fetish goes out the window.


Nancy, I'm not sure when I wrote what you quoted, but I recall getting the idea of where the curly tail came from after a talk with Mary. 

It doesn't really matter to me. I really like this dog!

Chris


----------

